# help with rodeos?



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

I've been riding for 10 years now and i've been really getting into park the older i get. I'm 19 and have been riding park for about 4 years now. I'm trying to get my rodeo down. I have done it like 12 times but only landed 1 (luck). I figured it might be easier in the pipe so i've been trying it. I slammed my shoulder into the wall pretty bad a few times but the last time i tried it i really messed it up. I haven't gone for it in 2 weeks and it still hurts when i fall. But thats not gonna stop me from riding. I dont notice it but it sounds like im leaning into it too much? I'm no good at riding pipe so i just get speed and go for the one hit and the left wall. I ride regular but i really suck at riding pipe. Any help please? Also is it called a rodeo 7 if its a 3 in a backflip (basically) or is that a rodeo 3?


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

watch this video where it's done in the park, and slow-mo'd: YouTube - My Terrain Park madness


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

So its just an upper body movement to throw it over? I was like using my feet to carve real hard for half the spin than just tucking.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

well rodeos are just like front flips and spins combined. 
gonna use some skater analogies here.
you can learn to 360 flip before you learn a 360 pop shuvit and kickflip but know how to pop shuv and kick flip will help. the rodeo is the same way.
as for actually doing one ive never done one but i have heard people say its more about looking over your shoulder and looking up to spot your landing or well you might die


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Suburban Blend said:


> watch this video where it's done in the park, and slow-mo'd: YouTube - My Terrain Park madness


There isnt even a rodeo in this vid... :dunno::dunno: but i liked the corked 5's


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

alecdude88 said:


> well rodeos are just like front flips and spins combined.......


Rodeo's involve a backward flip. and should atleast be a 5 (no such thing as 360 rodeo)


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

This is what realy helped me learn rodeo's. ive watched this video liek 1000 times. 
Rodeos and corks and a lot of other tricks are often confused and distorted. but this is a real rodeo 5.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17Qj1UEB2Dc


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

I am really advanced on rails so im trying to get more into tables. I dialed front and back 5's this year. I also just learned backflips last week so hopefully i can learn rodeos this season also.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

hey zkoot do you think i can learn this trick on a smaller jump like i did with a backflip or do i need more air time?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

ya... probably. just anticipate the spin involved. obviously it will take a little longer to do the rodeo. helmet and crash pads strongly recomennded


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

alright for my 100th post i got to step it up:laugh:


----------

